

Programming Contest: Win a Motorola Droid and $1k in Cloud Credit - wifelette
http://www.engineyard.com/blog/2009/win-a-motorola-droid-programming-contest-worst-app-server-technology-ever/

======
jazzychad
Obviously they are admitting this is the "worst app server tech", but
seriously, since all of the communications are public and unencrypted, a
rogue-agent could torpedo all entries by POSTing corrupt/meaningless data to
the "output" endpoints during the calculation processing just by watching for
properly formatted WASTE messages. A "correct" entry could then never be
found.

Also, it could be the case that no combination of WASTEpoint steps could solve
the problem (though they may tailor the calculation problem based on the
registered WASTEpoints). I also wonder if some of the accounts may be
suspended as spam mid-way through the contest?

This is an interesting idea, but I think the transport mechanism is too open.

~~~
hnmullany
Yup. If all the points followed each other and then just DM'd, then it would
be one step better.

------
Readmore
Hahha WTF? That is a very interesting... and head-scratching contest indeed.

~~~
Estragon
Yeah, why on earth are they interested in this?

~~~
stjarnljuset
"they" as in Engine Yard? Promote Ruby development? Get publicity from #wa-ste
if it trends, and get publicity anyways for running such an odd contest?

I think the concept of using Twitter messages to create an app is hilarious
and fascinating at the same time. Even if I don't participate, I'd love to see
how the contest turns out.

The thing that interests me the most is the 5-limit on WASTEpoint submissions,
and the requirement to use at least 10 WASTEpoints from at least 4 different
submitters, which will force contestants to rely on other people's submissions
and not just their own. I wonder if this will cause potential contestants to
delay building their own WASTEpoints, to wait and see what other WASTEpoints
are available for use before supplementing with their own in order to complete
the contest. -- On second thought, I guess that's why second and third prizes
are for the WASTEpoints submissions.

Hmm, now that I think about it, to win first prize, you don't even need to
code anything; just create a program listing of WASTEpoints that other people
build.

~~~
pyre
> _now that I think about it, to win first prize, you don't even need to code
> anything_

True, but you also need to be the first to figure out the combination of pre-
existing WASTEpoints. A 'funny' progression:

1\. Contestant #1 figures out how to do the computation using 9 existing
WASTEpoints and one personally created one.

2\. Contestant #1 registers said WASTEpoint to use it to submit their program
listing.

3\. Contestant #2 figures out how to use Contestant #1's WASTEpoint + the 9
others, and submits the winning program listing before Contestant #1 does.
Thereby winning the contest on the back of someone else that had already
figured out how to win the contest.

